# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  المولد النبوى والمصريين

## nova_n

*المولد النبوى الشريف*




 المولد النبوي الشريف هو يوم مولد رسول الإسلام محمد بن عبد الله علية افضل
 وازكى السلام  ويكون في 12 ربيع الأول 
 حيث يحتفل به المسلمون في معظم الدول الإسلامية، ليس باعتباره عيدًا، 
بل فرحًا بولادة نبيهم رسول الإسلام محمد بن عبد الله.
وتبدأ الإحتفالات من بداية شهر ربيع الأول إلى نهايته، 
وذلك بإقامة مجالس ينشد فيها قصائد مدح النبي، ويكون فيها الدروس من سيرته، 
ويقدم فيها الحلوى والطعام.



يرجع المسلمون الذين يحتفلون بالمولد النبوي بداية الاهتمام بيوم مولد
 رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم
 إلى النبي محمد نفسه حين كان يصوم يوم الاثنين ويقول "هذا يوم ولدت فيه"،
 وذكر الإمام السيوطي أن أول من احتفل بالمولد النبوي بشكل كبير ومنظم 
هو صاحب أربل الملك المظفر أبو سعيد كوكبرى بن زين الدين علي بن بكتكين،
اعتبر السلفية أن الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي هو "بدعة في دين الإسلام، 
لم يعمله السلف من قبل".
 لكن في المقابل وردت نصوص كثيرة لعلماء من أهل السنة 
يجيزون فيها الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي، 



*الأحتفال بالمولد النبوى الشريف والمصريين*

حلوى المولد



بدأت في عهد الفاطميين.. وارتبطت بوجدان المصريين حتي الآن

تظل ذكري مولد الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم درة الاحتفالات الدينية علي الإطلاق
 فجميع أهل مصر يحتفون بها احتفاء كبيرا بإحياء الشعائر الإسلامية وتناول الحلوي 
وكأن هناك علاقة وثيقة في نظر المصريين بين ميلاد الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم 
والطعم الحلو وطعم السكر في الحلوي مع أجواء الفرح باعتباره أحلي الاحتفالات
علي الإطلاق وتاج المشاعر الدينية.


وقد حاول الحكام علي تعاقبهم واختلاف أجناسهم استغلال تلك الخصوصية عند المصريين
 وتقربوا إليهم وحاولوا استمالتهم بالاهتمام بكل الاحتفالات الدينية 
وعلي رأسها المولد النبوي الشريف
 حتي أنهم غالوا في مظاهر تلك الاحتفالات وصرفوا عليها ببذخ كبير 
بدءا من الخلفاء الفاطميين الذين لعبوا علي المشاعر الدينية باقتدار
 وتمكنوا من بسط نفوذهم إلي بلاد كثيرة من العالم الإسلامي.



وعن كيفية ظهور حلوي المولد يقول الدكتور محمد البيلي أستاذ التاريخ بجامعة القاهرة 
بدأ ظهورها في العصر الفاطمي حيث كان الفاطميون ينتهزون المناسبات الدينية والعامة
 لاستمالة الناس فكانوا يقومون بإعداد الولائم أثناء المولد النبوي ويتضمن
 ذلك صنع الحلوي وتوزيعها علي الحاضرين.




ويقول إن الحاكم الفاطميين كان يشجعون الشباب علي عقد قرانهم يوم المولد النبوي 
ولذلك أبدع صناع الحلوي في تشكيل عرائس المولد وتغطيتها بأزياء تعكس روح هذا العصر.

ويذكر المؤرخ عبدالرحمن الجبرتي الذي عاش في زمن الحملة الفرنسية علي مصر 
أن نابليون بونابرت اهتم بإقامة الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف سنة 1213ه 1798م 
من خلال إرسال نفقات الاحتفالات وقدرها 300 ريال فرنسي إلي منزل الشيخ البكري
 نقيب الأشراف في مصر بحي الأزبكية وأرسلت أيضا إليه الطبول الضخمة والقناديل 
وفي الليل أقيمت الألعاب النارية احتفالا بالمولد النبوي 
وعاود نابليون الاحتفال به في العام التالي لاستمالة قلوب المصريين 
إلي الحملة الفرنسية وقوادها.



*ميراث مصري*

ويري البعض أن الاهتمام الشديد لدي المصريين بتلك الأعياد الدينية ما هو إلا
 ميراث مصري قديم
 يضرب بجذوره في عمق التاريخ المصري الذي شهد اهتماما بإقامة طقوس وتقاليد دقيقة
 في أعياد جلوس الملك علي العرش وعيد ميلاد وعيد الحصاد وعيد وفاء النيل
 ومن ثم ورث المصريون من أجدادهم ذلك الاهتمام بطقوس الاحتفالات الدينية فيما بعد.


وتوارث المصريون عبر الزمن الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي حتي عصرنا الحالي 
ولم تتغير مظاهر الاحتفال كثيرا
 عن العقود الماضية خاصة في الريف والأحياء الشعبية في المدن الكبري.
ومع بداية شهر ربيع أول من كل عام تقام سرادقات كبيرة حول المساجد الكبري 
والميادين في جميع مدن مصر
 خاصة في القاهرة حيث مساجد أولياء الله والصالحين كمسجد الإمام الحسين والسيدة زينب رضي الله عنها
تضم تلك الشوادر أو السرادقات زوار المولد من مختلف قري مصر والباعة الجائلين بجميع فئاتهم 
وألعاب التصويب وبائعي الحلوي والأطعمة وسيركا بدائيا يضم بعض الألعاب البهلوانية 
وركنا للمنشدين والمداحين وهم فئة من المنشدين تخصصت في مدح الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم.




*حلوى المولد*



وتعد حلوي المولد من المظاهر التي ينفرد بها المولد النبوي الشريف في مصر
 حيث تنتشر في جميع محال الحلوي شوادر تعرض فيها ألوان عدة من حلوي المولد علي رأسها 
السمسمية والحمصية والجوزية والبسيمة والفولية والملبن المحشو بالمكسرات.
كما تصنع من الحلوي بعض لعب الأطفال التي تؤكل بعد انتهاء يوم المولد
 وهي عروس المولد للبنات والحصان للأولاد.
وقد ارتبطت ذكري المولد في وجدان جميع الأطفال المصريين علي مر
 العصور بهذه العرائس واللعب.

----------


## nova_n

*عروسة المولد*





 ارتبطت عروس المولد بفلسفة خاصة عند المصريين الذين كانوا يتصدقون
 بإعطاء الحلوي للمساكين  في ذكري المولد النبوي.

ويقال إن عروسة المولد ظهرت خلال عهد الحاكم بأمر الله الذي كان يحب إحدي زوجاته 
فأمر بخروجها معه يوم المولد النبوي فظهرت في الموكب بردائها الأبيض
 وعلي رأسها تاج الياسمين
 فقام صناع الحلوي برسم الأميرة في قالب حلوي 
بينما الآخرون يرسمون الحاكم بأمر الله وهو يمتطي حصانه وصنعوه من الحلوي.




ويذكر المؤرخون أن الفاطميين هم أول من بدأ في صنع العروس من الحلوي في المولد.
وقد وصفها أحد الرحالة الإنجليز وهو مارك جرش الذي عاصر المولد النبوي في مصر
 بأنها عروس متألقة الألوان توضع في صفوف متراصة وترتدي ثيابا شفافة 
كأنها عروس حقيقية.
وتؤكد الشواهد التاريخية أن عروس المولد مصرية خالصة 
ويحاول بعض المؤرخين الربط بينها وبين تقليد عروس النيل في عهد المصريين القدماء.







ترتبط عروسة المولد بالروح والعادات المصرية المتوارثة،
 التي تمثل جزءاً هاماً من طقوس احتفال الشعب المصري بالمولد النبوي الشريف، 
فمن منا ينسى تلك الحلوى المصنوعة من السكر على شكل فتاة، 
وهذا الحصان يمتطيه فارس  شاهراً سيفه في وجه الأعداء. 

عروسة المولد بدأت تصنع في مصر منذ عهد الفاطميين 
فكانت تلك العروس تصنع من السكر وتجمل بالأصباغ ذات الألوان المبهجة، 
ويداها توضعان في خصرها وتزين بالأوراق الملونة والمراوح الملتصقة بظهرها
 بواسطة عدد من الأسلاك المعدنية الرفيعة التي يتم إخفائها خلف تلك الأوراق.





*وتمر صناعة عروسة المولد بعدة مراحل:*

    صنع القوالب الخشبية: ويتم ذلك في ورش صغيرة قريبة من المصنع، 
ويتم صنع هذه القوالب حسب الأوزان التي يطلبها صاحب مصنع العرائس
 فهي تباع حسب وزنها من السكر، وفى هذه المرحلة يتم تقطيع الأخشاب
 على شكل متوازي مستطيلات 
حسب حجم العروسة ثم يشق القالب إلى نصفين طولين متوازيين
 يرسم على أحدهم شكل يمثل النصف الأمامي للعروسة، وعلى الجانب الآخر
 شكل يمثل النصف الخلفي لها، ثم يتم صب السكر المعقود داخل القالب .

    مرحلة ربط القوالب ونقعها بالماء: وفيها يتم ربط القوالب الخشبية مع بعضها بخيط من الكتان
 وتغمر بالماء حتى يتخلل الماء جميع مسامها، ولا يلتصق بها السكر المعقود
 وحتى تنخفض درجة حرارة القالب فيساعد على سرعة تجمد السكر عند صبه، وبعد عملية النقع 
يتم نقل القوالب على ألواح وترص القوالب وطرفها المفتوح المفرغ لأعلى.

    مرحلة عقد السكر: يتم وضع مقدار معين من السكر يتناسب مع مقدار معين من الماء
 في إناء نحاسي كبير على الموقد، ثم يتم إضافة قطعة من الخميرة
 تتناسب مع كمية السكر المعقود،
 ويضاف إليها ملح الليمون أو عرق حلاوة، وتضرب جيداً حتى يصبح لونها أبيض
 وتستخدم يد خشبية لتقليب السكر

    مرحلة صب السكر: وفيها يتم صب السكر المعقود في القوالب المرصوصة 
على قالب الزنك وتترك لمدة 10 دقائق حتى يتجمد السكر.

    مرحلة فك القالب لإخراج العروسة .

    مرحلة تزيين عروسة المولد: وتتضمن هذه المرحلة تركيب الجيبونة، تركيب الفستان،
 وضع الألوان لتحديد ملامح الوجه، تركيب المراوح والورود.

وتتم نفس الخطوات عند تصنيع الحصان الحلاوة أيضاً، مع مراعاة اختلاف شكل القالب.

ولكن في الآونة الأخيرة اختفت تلك العروس تدريجياً من الأسواق المصرية ليحل محلها 
عروس بنفس الشكل، ولكن مصنعة من البلاستيك، المستوردة من الصين  
وتباع فى الأسواق بأسعار زهيدة
ولم يتبق من مئات المعامل التي كانت تنتج الدمى المصنوعة من السكر 
في مصر حاليا سوى أربعة
ومن هذه المعامل مصنع العربي في منطقة باب البحر
الذي تديره نفس الأسرة منذ ستينات القرن الماضي ولا يبدأ المعمل إنتاجه
 إلا في الأسابيع القليلة السابقة على المولد النبوي



*بينما يحدثنا الدكتور "عبد الغني الشال" 

الأستاذ بكلية التربية الفنية* 

عن عروس المولد وحكايتها في التاريخ فيقول يرجع الربط بين العروس 
والاحتفال إلى معتقد قديم
وهو "أن الله تعالى يخلق الإنسان ومعه القرين فإذا كان ذكرا كانت قرينته أنثى
وإذا كانت أنثى كان قرينها ذكرا"

وشكل العروس يؤكد جمالية المرأة وفقا لما اشتهر في العصر الفاطمي
وقد استقى الفنان شكل العروس مما شاع في الشعر العربي
من مواصفات الجمال المعهودة ومن مثال ذلك

طلع الحسن على جبينك شمساً
فوق ورد في وجنتيك أظلا
وكأن الجمال خاف على الورد
جفافا فمد بالشعر ظـــلا

فجمالها يصوره الشاعر من صورة الطبيعة الجميلة
فهي كالورد المتفتح قد غمرته الشمس وخشي من أشعتها
فحجبها بخصلة من شعر حريري
والدارس للفنون الإسلامية يلاحظ ارتباط إنتاجياتها المتعددة وتحفها وطرائفها النادرة
وهذا التوافق هو ما يكون الوحدة في الفن الإسلامي
وجولة واحدة في متحف إسلامي تؤكد ذلك
فإبريق البرونز والمنجرة الجميلة والقناديل الزجاجية كل ذلك به وحدة فنية رائقة
وعروس المولد لا تنفصل من هذه الوحدة لأنها من طبيعتها ومن بيئتها
الزخارف في عروس المولد تشير إلى الإسراف في الزخرف على النسيج
وسقوف الجوامع والأطباق الزخرفية وغيرها

ألوان العروس تشير إلى الغنى اللوني في التراث الفني الإسلامي
والأزياء الإسلامية المزركشة 
مراوح العروس هي نفس المراوح التي كانت تلازم الولاة والحكام 
كما رسمها المصورون في الكتب
التطعيم في العروس بواسطة خامات مختلفة كي تزيد من بريقها هي نفس الطريقة المتبعة 
في تطعيم التحف الإسلامية
الزهور المنتشرة على زيها تشير إلى الزهور والورود التي يزخرف بها السجاد والنسيج
والخزف الإسلامي
 كل شيء في العروس رمز فالفم الصغير والخصر الرفيع والقد الممشوق
والحوض الكبير والوردات والزينات ترمز لرحيق الحياة وتفتحها
والتاج على رأسها تتويج لوظيفة جديدة وشغل منصب هام
واختفاء كل جسمها تحت الملابس ذات الطيات المنتشرة يرمز إلى بُعد المنال
والهلال الفضي على جسمها يرمز للقمر وعلاقته بالحمل عند المرأة
والهلال نفسه وليد جديد

الجمل أجمل الحيوانات نفعا وهو صديق البدوى
وأداة انتقاله ومهر عروسة ودية الدم ويطعم من لحمة وغطى نفسه بجلدة
ويصنع خيمته من شعره وكذلك كان عاملا هاما في الفتوحات الإسلامية

ونذكر قصة منظومة شائعة بين العامة
في ذكر معجزة الجمل

"في أول القول مدحك يا نبي استفتاح
يا من تسلم الشمس عليك كل صباح
نطق الجمل والغزالة وأسلم أبو مسعود
على يد ابن رامة المعبود
كان النبي والصحابة جالسين صفين 
إذ أتاهم جمل يبكي بدمع العين
ونطق وقال السلام منك عليك يا زين…". 

*الحصان*

وجود الحصان المصنوع من الحلوى وعليه فارسه القوي
إنما يشير إلى حفل جلوس الخليفة الأسبوعي لعرض الخيل وكان الخليفة الفاطمي يمتطي الحصان
 في مواكبه المتعددة بالإضافة إلى أن الحصان قوي التكوين شديد الذكاء مخلص لسيده

*الهدهد*

رمز إسلامي
حيث ذُكر في القرآن في قصة سليمان كما هو معروف وما اعتُقد بشأنه من خصائص طبية وروحانية


*الزرافة*

لغرابة تكوين جسمها كان يهديها أمراء إفريقيا إلى الملوك
ووُجدت رسومها قديما على المعابد

*الديك
*
يرتبط بالأذان في الفجر وهو يلجأ في ذلك إلى أعلى الأماكن


*النخلة*

ولعل نخلة البلح هي ملكة النباتات العربية فالتمر أشهر طعام للبدوي
ونواته المجروش طعام للجمل


حلاوة زمان - عروسة حصان
غناء
محمد قنديل
تأليف
صلاح جاهين
لحن
أحمد صدقى

حلاوة زمان عروسة حصان
وآن الاوان تدوق يا وله


ماليش دعوة ياما .....انا عاوز حلاوة
ماليش دعوة ياما ....يوه بطل داناوه
ماليش دعوة ياما.... حلاوة حلاوة


أتمنى ان يكون الموضوع كان سامل على قدر المستطاع
وأكون قد وفقت

----------


## نوورا

*أختى العسولة نوفا

مجهود كبير وتاريخ مفيد وانا عارفه انتى
قد ايه بتحبى التاريخ لكل شيئ تسلم ايديك
وان شاء الله الموضوع ينال أعجاب الأعضاء
بس بردة مش هتاكلى حلاوة المولد*

----------


## نوورا

*دى قصيدة عجبتنى لمديح الرسول الكريم

عزَّ دمعٌ

دمعة منك أم دموع عيونى
والذى أنزل الهــــدى وكتابا
فيه آياتٌ , حكمةٌ وصلاح
كلمـــا أقبل الصباح ســـألنا
ولكم طول عمر نوحَ لتبقى
وإذا جاءنا المساء دعــونا
طالمـا أنت لـلقـلوب دواء
كن لطه وكن لأحمد ذخراً
فالمعالى ما نالها من جبان
لم نزل فى هواك نصدق قولا
إنما نحن للحقيقة زند
يا حبيبى إذا تنكر صحب
وصلتنى رسالة منك أحيت
فسمونا إلى رحابك نسعى
عزَّ دمع أراه فوق خدود
أي هذا الذى يعيش بصدرى
أنت لا شك أنت أسعد حالا
كلنا فى مديح أحمد نحيا
بيدْ أنى مقصّر فى أمورى
لم أجاهد ولم أصل لحبيب
مثلى كالذى يعانى ويشكو
فصلاةٌ عليه ألف سلام


فكلانا بالحب غير ضنين
فيه ما فيه من رضا ويقـين
ورشاد إلى طريق مبين
حفظكم فى جميل ودٍ أمين
يا حبـيـبا فـديـتـه بـوتــيـن
أن نراكم بخير يسـرٍ ولـين
يا طبيبا لصدرنا من مهــين
فى زمانٍ ران القلوبَ بطين
يا جريئا فى فكره برصين
لم نجامل ولم نتاجر بدين
راسخ من ظواهر ودفين
ومعينى ويا لكم من معين
ما بنا من وجدٍ عظيم حنين
مسّنا فى هواك ليل أنين
طهّر النفس من فتات سنين
فى رضا هوى وحب مكين
ولكم من صلاح علم ودين
ما حيينا ليوم ذاك اليقين
فأنا أولى بالبكاء الحزين
رغم أنى أسير شوق متين
لم يعالج ورام يأس سجين
أنقذتنا فى توّها كل حين
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

منقول*

----------


## نوورا

ليلة المولد

لمحمد المهدى المجذوب


صل يا ربى على المدثر
وتجاوز عن ذنوبى
وأعنى يا إلهى
بمتاب أكبر
فزمانى ولع بالمنكر
*****
درج الناس على غير الهدى
وتعادوا شهوات
وتمادوا
لا يبالون وقد عاشوا الردى
جنحوا للسلم أم ضاعوا سدى
أيكون الخير فى الشر انطوى
والقوى
خرجت من ذرة
هى حبلى بالعدم
أتراها تقتل الحرب وتنجو بالسلم
ويكون الضعف كالقوة حقا وذماما
سوف ترعاه الأمم
وتعود الأرض حبا وابتساما
*****
رب سبحانك مختارا قديرا
أنت هيأت القدر
ثم أرسلت نذيرا للبشر
آية منك ونورا
*****
هو عين الله لولا ضوؤه
لم نر البارى فى شتى الصور
جعل الموت رجاء وبقاء
وغراسا منه لا يفنى الثمر
*****
صل يا رب على خير البشر
الذى أسرج فى ليل حرا
قمرا أزهر من بدر السماء
يقرأ الناس على أضواءه
حكمة الخلق وأسرار البقاء
من إله قد هدى بالقلم
علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم
*****
صل يا رب على المدثر
وتجاوز عن ذنوبى واغفر
وأعنى يا الهى بمتاب أكبر
*****
ليلة المولد يا خير الليالى
والجمال
وربيعا فتن السحر بالسحر الحلال
وطنى المسلم فى ظلك مشبوب الخيال
طاف بالصارى الذى أثمر عنقود سنى
كالثريا
ونضا عن فتنة الحسن الحجابا
ومضى يخرجه زيا فزيا
وزها "ميدان عبد المنعم"
ذلك الحسن حياه الغمام
بجموع تلتقى فى موسم
والخيام
قد تبرجن وأعلن الهيام
*****
وهنا حلقة شيخ يرجحن
يضرب النوبة ضربا فتئن
وترن
ثم ترقص هديرا أو تجن
وحواليها طبول صارخات فى الغبار
حولها الحلقة ماجت فى مدار
نقزت ملء الليالى
تحت رايات طوال
كسفين ذى سوار
فى عباب كالجبال
*****
وتدانت أنفس القوم عناقا واصطفافا
وتساقوا نشوة طابت مذاقا
ومكان الأرجل الولهى طيور
فى الجلاليب تثور وتدور
تتهاوى فى شراك
ثم تستقر جرحى وتلوب
فى الشباك
مثلما شب لهيب
*****
وعلا فوق صدى الطبل الكرير
كل جسم جدول فيه خرير
ومشى فى حلقة الذكر فتور
لحظة يذهل فيها الجسم والروح تنير
وعيون الشيخ أغمضن
على كون به حلم كبير
*****
والمقدم
يتغنى يرفع الصوت عليا
وتقدم
يقرع الطبل الحميا
ورمى الذكر وزمزم
وانحنت حلقته حين انحنى
واستقامت وهوت الطبل نار تتضرم
وصدى ولد لشيخ وترجم
حيث للقطب حضور
وتداعى وتهدم
*****
وينادى منشد شيخا هو التمساح
يحمى عرشه المضفور من موج الدميرة
ندبوه للملمات الخطيرة
شاعر أوحى له شيخ الطريقه
زاهد قد جعل الزهد غِنى
فله من رقع الجبة الوانا حديقه
والعصا فى غربة الدنيا رفيقه
وله من سبحة اللالوب عقد
ومن الحيران جند
وله طاقية ذات قرون
نهضت فوق جبين
واسع رققه ضوء اليقين
*****
وفتى فى حلبة الطار تثنى
وتأنى
وبيمناه عصاه تتحنى
لعبا حركة المداح غنى
راجع الخطوة بطار
رجع الشوق وحنّا
وحواليه المحبون يشيلون صلاة وسلاما
ويذوبون هياما
ويهزون العصيا
ويصيحون به أبشر
لقد نلت المراما
*****
صل يا رب على المدثر
وأعنى وانصر
بشفيع الناس يوم المحشر
الذى يسقى صفاء الكوثر
*****
وهنا فى الجانب الآخر أضواء رقاق
نشرت قوس قزح
من رجاء وفرح
من ربيع فى دحى الليل يراق
ونساق
أنفس شتى وبطء واستباق
*****
وفتاة لونها الأسمر من ظل الحجاب
تتهادى فى شباب وارتياب
قد تحييك وتدعوك بأطراف الثياب
وهى قيد وانطلاق
واضطراب واتساق
إن نأت عنا وأخفتها الديار
فعروس المولد الحلوة جلاها التجار
لبست الوانها شتى أميره
ما أحيلاها صعيره
وقفت فى كرنفال
فوق عرش دونه الحلوى كنوز ولآلئ
من اساطير الخيال
*****
وهى إن تصمت ففى أعينها الوسنى انتظار
حولها الأطفال داروا
بعيون تلمع الألوان فيها وتذيع
وبها من بهجة رفت دموع
*****
لهفتا كم عصفت البؤس بأطفال صغار
وردوا المولد بالشوق وعادوا بالغبار
ويح أٍّ حسبوها
لو أرادوا النجم جاءت بالدرارى
ويحها تحمل سهد الليالى
فى صحو النهار
*****
ربّ أرسلت يتيما
قام بالحق رحيما
قد ذكرناه فهل نذكر من أمسى عديما
وتعشينا وأحسسنا أمانا
وشربنا وارتوينا
ومشينا
وشعرنا بنعاس فى خطانا
وسلام هو لو دام لأحمدنا الزمانا
ومضى الليل ونادانى سريرى المنام
فتركت المولد الساهر خلفى والزحام
من نفوس رجت الرّى
ولم يهمل غمام
فهى ظمأى فى القتام
*****
وبسمعى الطبل دوى من بعيد
كوليد فى دجى الليل وحيد
وبقايا من نشيد
عبرت سمعى طيرا
فى ظلام بشّر الآفاق بالصبح الجديد
والوعود
*****
رب فى موطنى المسلم قد عدنا إليكا
ما اعتمدنا ربنا إلا عليكا
وذكرنا الهادى المختار ذكرى
ملأت أرواحنا طهرا وصبرا
صل يا رب عليه
وتجاوز عن ذنوبى وأغفرِ
وأعنى بمتاب أكبرِ

----------


## الشحرورة

*العسولة نوفا

ايه الموضوعات الجامدة دى يا قمر
يااااااه انا فاكرة لسه العروسة وكان نفسى حد يجيبلى الحصان
ومرة بابايا نسى لانى بنت وحيدة على 3 أولاد
وجابلى حصان ولما بكيت قالى ده تركبية علشان تروحى
بكرة تشترى العروسة وطنط شحرورة قوية ومينضحكش عليها
فضلت وراه لما حابلى عروسة المولد
دايما بتختارى الموضوعات بجمال

اما انتى يا نورا قمر والله ودمك خفيف
ومشاركتك كمان جميلة
عارفه بافكر افتح منتدى عشانكم انتم الاتنين
ههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
يا قمرات وحلوين

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
موضوع رائع ككل موضوعاتك يا نوفا
تسلم إيديك وشكرا لك
 :f2:

----------

